# Wolf Tail



## Cascading-Eclipse (Oct 14, 2008)

I'm looking to make a wolf tail out of faux fur, but I don't know where to start. I'm being Matsuda from Death Note for halloween, but I decided to be furry Matsuda. I'm not looking for some kind of round cat tail, either. I would like it to be about as realistic as you can get from faux fur, and I only have 15 days to complete it.


----------



## Nargle (Oct 14, 2008)

Go here =D


----------



## Cascading-Eclipse (Oct 14, 2008)

Thanks! ^_^


----------

